# E-Prescribing



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is anyone using codes G8445 and G8446?


----------



## NCORSON (Mar 26, 2009)

Part of our provider-based organization is using them.  they have "Dr. First" prescription system.  does this help?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 26, 2009)

How exactly do you bill them, the requirements, and are they reimbursable? i'm trying to wrap my head around them..


----------

